# borland delphi pour mac



## lover_boy1989 (29 Décembre 2012)

b.jour je veux savoir si il y'a une version delphi pour mac


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Delphi est un outil de développement sous Windows, ce qui ne relève pas vraiment de la bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", ce qui semble le plus approprié (le moins décalé, plutôt). Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## ntx (30 Décembre 2012)

Natif, non. Mais une petite recherche "delphi mac" sur Google t'apportera d'autres réponses


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2012)

Honnêtement même sous Windows, ce n'est plus le genre de truc à utiliser au 21ème siècle ...


----------



## Lio70 (31 Décembre 2012)

J'ai fait du developpement en Delphi 3 sous windows 95. C'etait chouette. Mais effectivement, l'evolution des frameworks des o.s. est telle qu'il vaut mieux choisir sa famille informatique et epouser les langage et SDK "maison". Et cesser de se corrompre dans un developpement multiplateforme qui ne ressemble a rien.

Pour developper en Delphi ailleurs que sur Windows, j'ai fait l'experience de Kylix et Lazarus par curiosite. Pas mal mais vraiment, non, cela n'a plus de sens de se lancer la-dedans a notre epoque. C'est comme programmer en Visual Basic sur Mac (et meme sur Windows).


----------

